# مترادفات الكثبان الرملية



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم، عيد مبارك سعيد لكم جميعاً بإذن الله وتقبّلوا منّا أحلى التهاني.

أريد أن أسأل عن مترادفات «الكثبان الرملية»، فبحسب ما أعلم:
كثيب (ج كثبان) = حقف (ج أحقاف) = [هل من مترادفات أخرى]؟ وما الفرق بين الكثيب الرملي و «العرق» المنتشر في تونس مثلاً؟


----------



## Masjeen

تلة من مرادفات الكثيب الرملي لكن التلة اسم عام لأي أرض مرتفعة
في حين أن الكثيب الرملي عبارة عن كتل من الرمال تحركها الرياح ثم تلقيها هنا  مكونة التلال الرملية
وبطبيعة الحال في كتب الجغرافيا العربية اللفظ المعتمد هو كثيب رملي


----------



## WadiH

الكثيب في زمننا هذا نسميه الطعس (6i3s).

العرق في الأصل الكثيب المستطيل على وجه الأرض لكني أظنه يستخدم اليوم للدلالة على منطقة كثبان رملية بشكل عام أو على سلسلة طويلة من الكثبان على وجه الخصوص، فمثلاً يوجد شمال الرياض منطقة رمل تسمى عرق بنبان، وإلى الغرب من الرياض يوجد عريق البلدان (عريق تصغير عرق) سمي بذلك لوجود سلسلة من القرى بجانبه، وهناك في غرب نجد قرب مكة منطقة من الرمال تسمى عروق سبيع، وهكذا.

وتسمى الرمال كذلك باللوى، وأصل ذلك أن الكثيب كثيراً ما يتشكل على هيئة هلال فكأنه قد التوى، وهي كلمة موجودة في الفصحى وفي اللهجة.

وتسمى الصحاري الرملية لدينا كذلك بالنفود، فيوجد نفود الدهناء من أكبر الصحاري الرملية في الجزيرة، وبشكل عام أي منطقة كثبان نسميها نفود فنقول تلك المنطقة كلها نفود أي كلها رمل، ولا أعلم لهذه الكلمة مفرداً ولم أجدها في المعاجم.

ومن مرادفات الكثيب في الفصحى كذلك النَّقا (بفتح النون)، وهو فيما يبدو الكثيب الكبير المرتفع وجمعه نُقى وأنقية ونقيان، فكأن العرق يدل على الطول الأفقي والنقا على الارتفاع والله أعلم.  وننطق الكلمة في لهجتنا nigaa، وهي كلمة قديمة لا أظن أحداً يعرفها اليوم سوى كبار السن أو سكان الصحاري والقرى لكن الكلمة موجودة تاريخياً في لهجتنا الدارجة.

ولعل هذه الصفحة تفيدك أكثر، خصوصاً في الفرق بين النقا والعرق والكثيب ونحو ذلك:
http://alsahra.org/?p=2178


----------



## إسكندراني

«النَفود» بفتح الباء، صحّ؟
شكراً جزيلاً إخواني لما أفدتم هذه الألفاظ كان صعب أفهم أبعادها لوحدي.


----------



## WadiH

إسكندراني said:


> «النَفود» بفتح الباء، صحّ؟
> شكراً جزيلاً إخواني لما أفدتم هذه الألفاظ كان صعب أفهم أبعادها لوحدي.



باء مين يا عمي الكلمة دي ما فيهاش باء خالص :d

النُفود بضم النون، كأنها جمع على وزن فُعُول وإن كنت لم أسمع بأن لها مفرداً.


----------



## Mahaodeh

أنا أعرف أن الكوفة تعني الرملة الحمراء المستديرة، أظن هذا شكل من أشكال الكثبان.


----------



## rayloom

العقنقل هو الكثيب الكبير المتداخل.


----------



## Noon9

نحن نقول النقى و الجمع النقيان وهالكلمه مستخدمه بكثره لليوم ويقولها الكل من كبار السن للاطفال.


----------



## elOSTOra

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## thelastchoice

و من مردفات الكثبان أو الكثيب كذلك " الدِّعْص" و هي أصل المسمى الشائع في السعودية والذي يحرفه العامة إلى"الطِّعس"والجمع "طعوس".


----------



## WadiH

thelastchoice said:


> و من مردفات الكثبان أو الكثيب كذلك " الدِّعْص" و هي أصل المسمى الشائع في السعودية



لقد حللت لي لغزاً كبيراً.  شكراً لك.


----------



## thelastchoice

لا شكر على واجب أخي وادي حنيفة وأنا من المتابعين لمداخلاتك الثرية دائما.
سرني أنني قدمت لك شيء مفيدا.


----------



## WadiH

Wadi Hanifa said:


> وتسمى الصحاري الرملية لدينا كذلك بالنفود، فيوجد نفود الدهناء من أكبر الصحاري الرملية في الجزيرة، وبشكل عام أي منطقة كثبان نسميها نفود فنقول تلك المنطقة كلها نفود أي كلها رمل، ولا أعلم لهذه الكلمة مفرداً ولم أجدها في المعاجم.



تبيّن لي أنّ لها مفرداً وهو (نِفْد).


----------



## إسكندراني

wadi hanifa said:


> تبيّن لي أنّ لها مفرداً وهو (نِفْد).


مجودك مشكور أخي وادي حنيفة.
ما أغرب هذه الكلمات على آذاني، ياريتني كنت باخرج الصحراء أحياناً عشان نشوفها بنفسي!


----------

